#  Erste Hilfe >   Deo Verbrennungen >

## Lizilana

Hallo 
Ich habe vor ca. 2 Tagen mir ca 5-10 sec. lang auf eine Hautstelle gesprüht :Patsch: (ich weiß ziemlich dämlich) und jetzt habe ich Rote Kreise (ausgefüllt) mit einer bis 3 Blasen drauf und es tut weh. 
Kann mir jemand sagen was ich machen soll? 
Danke im Voraus 
Liz

----------


## Patientenschubser

:Huh?:  Nichts machen!!! 
Geh zum Hausarzt und lass danach schauen!
Nutze in Zukunft ein Rollon Deo  :Smiley:  da passiert dir das nicht.....

----------


## Magicwoman

Hallo! 
Stimme dem zu! Wenn du es gar nicht aushälst wegen Schmerzen oder Jucken, dann geh lieber zum Hausarzt, der weiß was zu tun ist, lass bloss die Blasen in Ruhe, nicht das du es noch schlimmer machst.  
Mir geht es mit Deo genauso! Achtest du denn darauf, Deo OHNE Alkohol zu benutzen? Ist bei mir auch oberstes Gebot und grade wenn ich mich z.B. rasiere, kann ich das komplett vergessen, Deo zu benutzen, da warte ich ein bis zwei Stunden bevor ich Deo benutze. Meist nutze ich sowieso einen Deo-Roller, die sind immer noch am besten. 
lg Magicwoman

----------


## Lizilana

Danke für eure Antworten...!
So Langsam wird es besser  :Smiley:  
ggLG (ganz ganz Lieben Gruß)
Liz

----------


## Nachtigall

Einen Deo-Roller bevorzuge ich auch, nebenbei auch aus dem Grund, weil sie Sprays für die Atemwege nicht gesund sind. Mein Mann benutzt neuerdings einen Deospray, bei dem es mir richtiggehend die Luft abschneidet. Den braucht er sich nicht mehr zu kaufen. Im Übrigen soll man sie ja nur kurz aufsprühen (nicht mehr als 1 sec.), das reicht vollkommen. 
Bei Deo-Rollern bevorzuge ich die für sensible Haut.

----------


## Lizilana

Bei mir war das ja so, dass ich und meine Freundin dass als Mutprobe gemacht haben und das an der ganzen linken Warde....
Jetzt sind das keine Blasen mehr sondern Stellen mit so dieser "Heilschutzhaut" drüber.
Ist das normal so?
Und bei dem einen ist ein bisschen Stoff von der Socke mitdrinnen  :Sad:  Soll ich die nochmal auf machen und den Stoff (also so Fluse von der Socke (dunkel Blau)) rausholen?
Brauche schnellen Ratschlag sonst wächst die Fluse bald zu weit ein :'( 
Danke nochmal 
ggLG
Liz

----------


## Magicwoman

Äh, eine Frage: Wie alt bist du denn?

----------


## Nachtigall

Nun ja, was für Dummheiten macht man nicht alles mit 13. 
Du solltest an der Wunde selber nichts machen. Lass es lieber den Arzt anschauen, auch wenn du dich genierst. Solche kleinen Fremdkörper gehen oftmals einfach mit dem Schorf weg. Falls die Fluse zu tief hineingeht, wird der Körper reagieren und die Stelle wird eitrig werden. Wie gesagt, der Arzt sollte einen Blick drauf werfen.

----------


## Lizilana

Heute wird es wieder besser  :Smiley: 
An einigen Stellen ist meine Haut wieder normal....
Kann mir jemand sagen ob Narben bleiben?

----------


## Nachtigall

Die neue Haut wird wahrscheinlich noch lange etwas gerötet sein, später wird sie etwas perlmuttfarbig. Man kann hier nicht beurteilen, wie tief der Schaden in die Hautschichten gegangen ist, aber wenn die unteren Hautschichten auch beteiligt sind, dauert es ein paar Jahre, bis sich diese auch regeriert haben.

----------


## Lizilana

Dankeschöööööön  :f_05blow_kiss:

----------


## Lizilana

Kleine Rückmeldung  :Smiley: 
Meine Haut ist an den Stellen jetzt so rötlich rosa so in etwa...
Wehtun tut es lange schon nicht mehr ich habe nach den Meldungen hier das einfach in Ruhe gelassen.
Und so einmal in der Woche eingecremt...
Ist das normal sooooo? 
Und nochmal Danke   :f_05blow_kiss:

----------


## Lizilana

Hallo Leute  :Smiley:  
Nur eine kurze Rückmeldung :P  
Man sieht bei mir seit ungefähr einem Monat nichts mehr außer manchmal weißliche Kreise. 
Danke für die Antworten  
Lizz

----------

